# Square Mile Autumn Espresso



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm relatively new to coffee on the sort of serious level these forums aspire to, but I am learning...

Last week I bought some Square Mile Autumn Espresso beans (from a coffee stall in Columbia Road market). My first thoughts were, this is not quite how I imagine espresso to be... then, following on, there was a sort of revelation. The coffee really does have the caramel and grapefruit flavours proclaimed on the packet, and there's a fantastic after taste. I usually drink my espresso without sugar, but this one I find works better with a bit of sweetening. Interesting stuff.

Any other thoughts on these beans?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've had this in Notes Music & Coffee on St Martin's lane (pop in if you haven't been, lovely place) and really enjoyed it.

I find picking out flavours difficult in espresso, but easier in brewed coffee, perhaps it's the strength of espresso (don't get me wrong, I do love it but it can be a bit overpowering perhaps). I might give this blend a go at home at some point.


----------



## E61 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have some and very nice they are too. I have been drinking as Espresso and Cappuccino. When freshly ground it has a very fruity, almost floral aroma to it. I get some nice Toffee and Caramel flavours with it.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

It's interesting comparing HasBean and Square Mile websites - HasBean just echoes with the sound of its owner's enthusiasm, whereas Square Mile is serious, almost austere in its presentation. With HasBean you feel its almost inviting you to ring up and have a chat, whereas if you wanted any dealings with Square Mile, you'd better get your secretary to book an appointment...


----------



## E61 (Apr 1, 2010)

RoloD said:


> It's interesting comparing HasBean and Square Mile websites - HasBean just echoes with the sound of its owner's enthusiasm, whereas Square Mile is serious, almost austere in its presentation. With HasBean you feel its almost inviting you to ring up and have a chat, whereas if you wanted any dealings with Square Mile, you'd better get your secretary to book an appointment...


Yep. Hasbean are a pleasure to deal with. Steve's passion for Coffee is both obvious and infectious


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

Must admit Square Mile is a bit faceless compared to HasBean. Excellent coffee though! I was chatting with the owner of a certain coffee establishment which uses HasBean and he described Steve as "mad"! in a nice way of course!! haha!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Get in quick to order the Square Mile Autumn Espresso before it sells out - Winter Espresso is due anytime soon


----------

